# looking for reputable Arizona breeders



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone! I just recently moved to AZ (originally from Cali) and I am looking for a breeder from AZ. I was a maltese owner about 3 years ago. But since I did not do much research, I purchased my maltese from an irresponsible breeder. She sold me my puppy at 7 weeks and told me that my pup received his first set of shots. After less than 2 weeks of possession, he became sick; there was a huge worm in his pancreas. After his operation, he was unable to recover. Breeder would not give me money back or replace my puppy... had to take her to court and was just a big mess! 
I've learned my lesson of getting PROOF/DOCUMENTATION of all shots and not just to take the breeders word for it. Has anyone bought a maltese from an Arizona breeder? I am willing to go to Cali and get my puppy there. As long as the breeder is responsible. Any suggestions or referrals would help. I have been looking through the internet... is there anything I should look out for? Thanks for all of your help in advance!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

A good place to start is with the American Maltese Association's breeder list. These are all show breeders, so they will more then likely be a little bit more. Males are usually cheaper then females. Still make sure you ask a lot of questions. Here is a thread I started on things to ask and look for: Questions to ask Breeders

I would recommend looking first for some breeders you feel comfortable with and then wait until they have puppies. Most show breeders only have puppies a few times a year so you might have to wait a few months.

When you do find some breeders you feel comfortable with feel free to start a thread asking if anyone has delt with them or heard about them.

There might be some people on here that can recommend some non-AMA breeders.


----------

